# My Journey to Me



## hellomimi (Jul 2, 2020)

This thread will serve as personal notes to myself of what's important in my life in my quest to know I and myself. Feel free to comment but I request no negativities please. Love and light everyone! 

Time is the greatest gift I can give anyone because I can't earn it nor add to it. I am grateful to those who share/give me their precious time, even just a note to say hi/hello. 

Someone asked me why I'm risking my health/life to be a frontliner. I said, why not? I take the necessary precautions, the gratitude of communities I serve is enough for me to know I am making a difference in the world even if I cannot save everyone. If it's my time to go, I'd be glad and excited to explore life after life.

More musings coming up...


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 3, 2020)

Some don'ts to remember:
* Don't sweat the small stuff. In the bigger picture, everything is small.

* Don't associate with negative people who complain about every little thing. Let them be.

* Don't forget people you meet on your way up.

 * Don't forget to video chat with son everyday, no matter how busy you are.

* Don't quit your Spanish lessons. Practice with Rosita, the friendly neighbor.

* Don't forget to balance your books, new month just started. Continue to save, save, save.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 3, 2020)

Time is free, but it’s priceless. 
You can’t own it, but you can use it. 
You can’t keep it, but you can spend it. 
Once you’ve lost it you can never get it back. 
Harvey Mackay


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 4, 2020)

I love to listen to this guy


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you for sharing, Mimi.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 4, 2020)

Forever grateful to America.

Happy 4th everyone


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 4, 2020)

The southern drawl will always be part of my life...


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday dad!  I love you to the Milky Way and back. When I look up the sky, I see a million eyes, which one are yours? Can you hear me?


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 6, 2020)

This sums up my life now. I could've written most parts of this song.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 11, 2020)

The greatest feeling is to have your shit together, prioritize yourself and develop a wide network of support. Do this and see how others gravitate to you. Don't invest your  passion in someone else; invest in yourself.

Watch the magic unfold, it's a long journey but you're getting there beautifully.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 14, 2020)

There's a wide chasm between us now. Let me heal gracefully, I'm doing great with support of well meaning people in my life.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Sending my support as well, for you, Mimi.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm offered a responsibility which I feel are too big for me to fill. If the governor thinks I'm capable, am I really? I have to weigh this carefully because I don't want to over extend myself. I cannot be everything to everyone. 

I'm enjoying bonding with my clan, especially my nephews and nieces in their 30s. I'm learning to understand and accept their generation even if most of their ways are OMGs! to me. We like each other's company not just because we're related, but because we try to blend and and accept our differences. No judgments. They encourage me to be a "cougar" . Hell no, not me! 

I love this Bacharach interpretation of my favorite song. Hang in there self, I got your back.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 20, 2020)

Can I? Shall I? I need your guiding light. Walk by me now.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 20, 2020)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...b2606fcbf2032720f10fd4eba0e5729f&action=click


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 24, 2020)

My life tapestry is woven as it should. I wish I can take a peek of my akashik records. Not now, restless me.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 2, 2020)

Three A's  to master: Accept, Adjust, Adapt.
Self, there is no try. Just do it.

Accept others as they are, you only get frustrated trying to mold them to your liking. Will.NOT.Happen. Accept your shortcomings. Be kind to yourself, don't be over critical, if there's anyone you need to tolerate most, it's ME.

Adjust to changes around you. Know that change is constant, learn to deal with it.

Adapt and thrive to your new normal to maintain your happiness and self esteem.

Namaste


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

You know I would if I could and more. Where did all the years go? I'm glad we had a lot of fun, didn't we? In three weeks, you'll be another year smarter. This will be your first birthday we're not doing goofy stuff we're used to. But there's google duo, we'll figure it out.  Mom will always be your cheerleader, girls will come and go but I'm the constant love you'll ever have. I miss hugging you and listening to your misadventures. I am so proud you're like me though you're a rebel with a cause...hehehe 

If you can't fly to see me, I will, even if I have to use a broomstick.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank you Kelly, your song inspired me I, me, myself will be okay during those dark days.

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Doesn't mean I'm lonely when I'm alone....Truest!

I'm alright each day I wake up and love what I see in the mirror.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you Randy for reminding me. I'll trust that fate knows best.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey dad, things are coming up rosy and colorful. You know it right???? I just want to express deep gratitude for teaching me how to navigate life. Our life was full of ups and downs, where I enjoyed the ups while you spent sleepless nights pacing the floor with thoughts if I'd be one of the desaparecidos. I'm truly sorry for thinking of myself only; OTOH, you taught me to be fearless and do the right thing. I'm everything I am because you loved me.


----------



## hellomimi (Feb 14, 2021)

I just turned 60 and feel love and gratitude for all I've been through. The most trying times taught me I am not alone. Someone's got my back all these time.

My basic needs are fulfilled, I have a dominant awareness to fulfill my higher needs of love and emotional fulfillment. I am fortunate that I don’t need a role mate ~ someone who will fulfill my basic needs. I know I have to balance my masculine and feminine energies within to find emotional fulfilment in relationships. The quality of my internal environment determines the quality of how I relate to myself, family, friends, patients, co-workers. I know I cannot control my external environment filled with frustrations, disappointments, concerns,  but how great would it feel like if all these melt away coming "home" to someone who lights up with joy just to see me? I'm feeling it now and feels so wonderful!  Feeling-ization is free for all, it's like the real thing when you believe everything is possible in the here and now.

More musings to come...


----------



## hellomimi (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh what a journey this has been. The universe is revealing to me the purpose I am here to fulfill. Although I got side tracked for many years, I know there's a reason for that and I'll ask when I get there why I made those choices I made.

I'm so grateful for the latest news I got ~ Joshua bagged several  college scholarships and he wants my advice to make full use of his gifts. That's my boy! ( he said his dad told him he got the enthusiasm for learning from me!) I feel fulfilled that all things I taught him while growing up didn't go to waste. When he was a kid, our favorite show to watch was Dateline mysteries. I would tell him anecdotes during commercial breaks without realizing he listened to all my stories. Even now that we're apart, he'd say, "mom remember the time you told me (whatever), I'd say, "I did?" He'd say, when we were watching Dateline... Another one of our favorite shows was Jeopardy ( I miss you Alex!), he was amazed when I knew the answers to medicine, Latin and science trivia that he boasted to his friends...one day, my mom will be in Jeopardy. Of course, that day never came. But it feels good my son thought I knew that much. 

Joshua is at the threshold of manhood. I'm glad he still wants me to be part of his life, he trusts my guidance knowing I got his back all the time, no matter who, what, where...I'll be there. 

I must have done something good to be part of someone's life I helped mold to be a decent person, mindful of others and seeking to make things better.

I am complete. I am enough.


----------

